# Bashed tank car



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I bashed this 7/8" scale tank car using a Bachmann tip car chassis, while the tank is made from two pieces of PVC tubing. The expansion dome is another PVC fitting, and the rivets are escutcheon pins. Wheels are SV holed for that chunky industrial look.










Here is is after painting and fixing into place with brass straps:










Thanks for reading.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

*I like it very nice *


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Chris,

Very nice job. I too like (and intend to use) solid wheels drilled with holes--I like the look, too. Did you make the dome? Nice job on the faucet (?) for the drainpipe.

Le


----------

